# Article on Nutrition



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

According to a recent article I just read on nutrition, they said eating right doesn't have to be complicated.  Nutritionists say there is a simple way to tell if you're eating right.  Colors.  Fill your plate with bright colors.  Greens, reds, yellows.  In fact, I did that this morning.  I had an entire bowl of M&M's.  It was delicious!  I never knew eating right could be so easy.

hee hee hee hee! And you thought this was going to be serious!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2005)

My favorite color for eating well is bright brown-the color of cooked meat!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the color of sushi. No surprise here...... move along now.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll take dark brown but make it chocolate anything  

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2005)

I just finished a very colorful meal - I ate one of those "fun-pack" sizes of plain m&ms...but only got one yellow - that's my favorite.


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2005)

my kind of meal !!!!!!!!! 
lmao jkath LOVE it


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2005)

um...jkath...about taking over the Health and Nutrition forum while I'm gone.....


----------

